# Help With Ariens Snowblower - Smokes Pretty Bad



## smeltjr (May 8, 2005)

Ariens 522 with a Tecumseh HSK850-8310c. This is my buddy's and he said it did not run right and fell on its face under load though it started. Then left gas in it for 2 years. This has a series 1 carb but looks like the first year of emissions single speed carb and there are no adjustments. I only did a compression with thumb over and got good pressure.

I cleaned the filthy carb and it runs solid and steady 3540 rpm no load and 3480 rpm with load. This bad boy smokes pretty good. I know all 2-strokes smoke, but is much more than my 3hp hsk Murray. Gas is premium with echo powerblend synth 50-1, JASO-FD so I do not think this is an over oiled problem. Ran some decarbon Merc Powertune in it to clean out any carbon. New plug after 10 minutes of running is not black or soaked.

Only thing i noticed on carb rebuild that I did not address is that there is a blue plastic tube going thru the center of the carb above the main bowl brass jet. There was a nice net page on this. The o-ring on that looked slightly displaced and the dealer did not have them so I left it. It starts on 2nd pull.

Could this be 
-Normal and just run it.
-Wrong oil. I note that Tecumseh recommends TCW-3 50-1. This is an water cooled ashless outboard oil, which may make sense as this does not run high rpm compared to air cooled outdoor equipment. However the JASO-FD is low ash and higher detergency. I would think it a better animal.
-This o-ring having something to do with it. However if there was a gas leak somewhere I would think it would make it run rich and the plug is clean and dry.
- Possible compression issue. I can get the HF tester out though I do not think it is very accurate. But can compare it to my Murray and my new Echo blower for reference.
Thoughts??


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

it could be that the gas/oil mix left in the tank leaked into the crankcase and over time the gas vented out and left the oil behind...in the bottom of crankcase...and now it is trying to burn it off....


----------



## smeltjr (May 8, 2005)

Thanks, Chuck.

Well, I replaced the fuel line and added a cheapo inline filter. I also removed the gas tank and completely cleaned and dried and then sprayed with carb cleaner and dried. 

I would thing that any residuals would burn out of the crankcase pretty quickly. I did have the muffler off before I started to look for any scoring or bluing of the piston/cylinder. Exhaust port was not carboned but the muffler had some goop inside. The gasket on the muffler tore so its got an exhaust leak and seeping some crap on my clean engine. I ordered a new one. Tech that gave me the carb parts advised he doesn't use or replace muffler/exhaust gaskets. Maybe I'll hit the muffler insides with a torch when the gasket and new belt gets here. I do not see any type of spark arrestor screen in this exhaust and do not kow if they used them.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The problem is the most likely the Merc Powertune, I use Chevron Techron to decarbon 2 cycles and it turns the carbon buildup into sticky goo and then drips/spits out the muffler, it creates a mess and smokes but will clear up as it burns the goo off, the inside is clean though. Have a good one. Geo


----------

